
Introducing HelloWorks - misiti3780
https://www.hellosign.com/products/helloworks
======
ALee
It's interesting that the new thing that Dropbox, Box, and a bunch of
enterprise companies are focusing on is the idea of automated workflows, smart
data integration - turns out NO ONE wants the problem of PDFs, Excel
spreadsheets, and integration with Salesforce - probably the same reason why
there's so much focus on Cloud at Adobe. To be fair, ten years ago, the
promise of the open web was supposed to solve all this... at least someone is
moving into this direction. Congrats HelloSign team!

------
snowplay
As a satisfied HelloSign customer, I've been waiting for what seemed like an
obvious addition to your product for a long time. Single forms and agreements
are fine, but having those conform to our internal process flow makes for a
much more useful tool.

